# Fallow Deer Hunt



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations once again on a fine Stag and that on foot nogal! Bakgat man!


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations for the successful hunt...:darkbeer:
It's a nice deer..


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done Drenalinjunkie, one beer on you:darkbeer:


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Uitstekend, ek is beindruk!!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I am really happy about this one. You all know the joy involved with accomplishing something that you've been wanting to do for a long time!

Next on my list is a mountain reedbuck w&s. I nearly succeded on two prior occasions but I know I will when the time is right.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats,

Jou windgat!!! 

You take no nonsense when you walk and stalk.

Thats a trophy to be proud of.


----------

